# Rigged & ready!!!



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Got me a new Yak...spent the last week getting the yak rigged....as well as the truck to haul it! Thought I'd share some pics as I'll be heading down this fall to Kiptopeke and hopefully see some of ya's on the water!!!





































































































W2F


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats sweet, looks like you got everything on there except the kitchen sink.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, look a that purdy thing. Not a scratch on her. It's actually cleaner than your garage floor Mine looks like someone salvaged it off the ocean floor (the garage not the yak). My yak looks worse:--|

Get out there and get some slime on it.

Nice setup!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! 
LOL! Yes...I do try to keep the workshop clean....helps me out during fabrication being organized!!!

And that's all my gear...probably won't have it all on at one time....but ya never know!!!

W2F


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Awsome looking boat! Nice job finishing it off.

How long is that paddle? It looks a 1/2 mile long.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Awsome looking boat! Nice job finishing it off.
> 
> How long is that paddle? It looks a 1/2 mile long.


Thanks J!!!

The paddle is a 240 cm.....wanted a long paddle for my size...plus it's a wide boat...33 inches.

W2F


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

My brother who teaches at the Southern Cal computer science dept. wants to go in 50-50 on that exact same boat...problem is he's twice my size and i was looking at something a little bit smaller/lighter...but i also wanted a rig that i could take on a several days float trip down the Rappahannock or Shenandoah rivers and comfortably store all my camping gear...his new job is relocating him and moving all his furnishings here (yak included) gratis...i'd appreciate all your future input if you get a chance to splash her hull.


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice setup, even nicer is the stainless custom rack you made.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice yak setup. Love the rack.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome looks great.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!
Splashed it yesterday for the first time....took my wife with me! Says she's scared of paddling and the water....couldn't tell as she paddled across the entire lake and back!!! Needless to say...she wants a Mini-x to tag along!

I paddled around abit....leaned over to check stability....excellant!!! Didn't do any flip-over and self-rescue testing just yet!!! Easy to paddle....takes a few strokes to get her going but then she stays gliding after stopping from paddling...I'm 5'-11" and 225 lbs. and have never paddled a kayak. 
Going out today....I'm up early....3:00am for a backwater fishing excursion behind LBI.....mostly gonna play with FF/GPS! Still setting that up.....
Hopefully some fish-pics to come in the near future!!!

W2F


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

WURK

Where did you get that rack from? That is one very nice looking setup.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

TopsailSurf said:


> WURK
> 
> Where did you get that rack from? That is one very nice looking setup.



Thanks!!! Made that Yak-Rak myself!!!

W2F


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm impressed! very nice. realy like that seat, looking to replace the 1 on my redfish this winter is that stock or what? all you need now is a satalite dish, you could mount it on the cube lol.

i'm green


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

WURK2FISH said:


> Thanks!!! Made that Yak-Rak myself!!!
> 
> W2F


That is the coolest rack I've ever seen. Seriously. Make another one and sell it. You could get your money back for that yak. People would pay top dollar for something like that. That is some quality workmanship.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*NICE! ...custom rack on the truck.*

...and your kayak too. Both truck and kayak are nicely rigged. You fabricated the truck rack yourself? ..thats sweet; is it made of aluminum or stainless steel? I wish I had the skills and equipment to do that. Again, very nice. Thanks for sharing all of the details pics.

RY.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks to you both for the comp's on the Yak...and the Yak-Rak!!!
It's made of aluminum.....and yes....I can make one just like it...or anything you may dream of for your truck to suit your kayak needs!!!

W2F


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

That's why this is a cool site. wurk2fish does great work, long-lasting quality. On another place all he did was post some of his work for sale, and was immediately stepped on because he was considered a commercial seller. 

The dude makes one of a kind creations, one at a time. It's not like he has a factory or anything. Why shouldn't someone be allowed to promote their creation if it doesn't conflict with the site? Nice work, man.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

WURK

I may seriously hit you up when I decide on what truck I want to buy. That is some real good lookin' work my man.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

WURK2FISH said:


> Thanks to you both for the comp's on the Yak...and the Yak-Rak!!!
> It's made of aluminum.....and yes....I can make one just like it...or anything you may dream of for your truck to suit your kayak needs!!!
> 
> W2F


Hey W2F, I would love to talk to you about that. I would love a rack for 2 yaks for my Tundra. Shoot me a PM with a number and I will call you. There is probably someone locally who could make me one also, but yours is the finest I have seen.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

dafishguy said:


> Hey W2F, I would love to talk to you about that. I would love a rack for 2 yaks for my Tundra. Shoot me a PM with a number and I will call you. There is probably someone locally who could make me one also, but yours is the finest I have seen.


That yak rak is super sweet!!! I would love to get one for my F250...Send me a PM as well, so we can talk...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

that rack is sweet. how much would something like that cost?? thats exactly what i need


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

1st off, very nicely done. 

Now for a word of caution from a fellow x-factor owner. Do NOT leave your yak on that rack for extended periods of time. It WILL seriously deform the hull (don't ask me how I know). Storing hull side down is not recomended on most yaks, but I can tell you that x-factors are particularly suseptable to deformation. 

Again, nice job on the yak & rack.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

DarkSkies said:


> That's why this is a cool site. wurk2fish does great work, long-lasting quality. On another place all he did was post some of his work for sale, and was immediately stepped on because he was considered a commercial seller.
> 
> The dude makes one of a kind creations, one at a time. It's not like he has a factory or anything. Why shouldn't someone be allowed to promote their creation if it doesn't conflict with the site? Nice work, man.


Thanks Darkskies!!!
I appreciate all the props!!!
You're right...I'm not a storefront....but do sell my custom work.....from my garage. All custom....one at a time!!!
Thanks again!!!
W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

TopsailSurf said:


> WURK
> 
> I may seriously hit you up when I decide on what truck I want to buy. That is some real good lookin' work my man.


Thanks Topsail....I'm here...we'll even leave the light on for ya!!!

W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

dafishguy said:


> Hey W2F, I would love to talk to you about that. I would love a rack for 2 yaks for my Tundra. Shoot me a PM with a number and I will call you. There is probably someone locally who could make me one also, but yours is the finest I have seen.


Thanks....PM sent!
W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

BigBlueFord said:


> That yak rak is super sweet!!! I would love to get one for my F250...Send me a PM as well, so we can talk...


Thanks!!!
PM sent!
W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> that rack is sweet. how much would something like that cost?? thats exactly what i need


Thanks! 
PM sent!
W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

notso said:


> 1st off, very nicely done.
> 
> Now for a word of caution from a fellow x-factor owner. Do NOT leave your yak on that rack for extended periods of time. It WILL seriously deform the hull (don't ask me how I know). Storing hull side down is not recomended on most yaks, but I can tell you that x-factors are particularly suseptable to deformation.
> 
> Again, nice job on the yak & rack.


Thanks NOTSO!!!
For the tip...and the props on my yak and rak!!! Have you tried putting it in the sun with some foam or pillows inside to put some expansion pressure on it with the heat to bring it back??? Read about the sun method on another site when this happens!
W2F


----------

